# Erfreut und nicht überrascht :)

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Also ich hab zwar jetzt, befor ihchs richtig zum laufen bekommen habe, gentoo 14mal neu installiert (na, wer bietet mehr?  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

aber dafür läufts jetzt, und wie es läuft!

Hatte so meine Probleme mit usb und so, aber funtzt ja jetzt alles.

Mich stört nur, das ich, wenn ich mit xmms mp3`s abspilen will, jedesmal den artsd killen muss  :Sad: 

mfg codi

p.s: Gentoo ist eine sehr schöne Distribution und ich hoffe das sie sich durchsetzen wird!

----------

## matk3136

Hideho..

für den xmms gibs ein plugin namens xmms-arts...

damit brauchste dann deinen artsd nicht abschiessen  :Smile: 

....infach im xmms output auf arts stellen

Gruss

matk3136

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

artsd muss ich sowieso abschiessen, wenn ich quake3 zocken will  :Sad: 

----------

## BufferOverflow

 *^-Codemasta-^ wrote:*   

> artsd muss ich sowieso abschiessen, wenn ich quake3 zocken will 

 

Nein, musst Du nicht:

artsdsp kennt den Parameter m, laut artsdsp --help:

-m, --mmap                emulate memory mapping (i.e. for quake)

Starte Quake oder sonstige Spiele einfach mit 

artsdsp -m <spiel>

Schon gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Gruss

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

na, sag das mal demm xqf das es quake so zu starten hat  :Sad: 

edit: oh, hat sich erledigt, man kann ja bei xf die command-line ändern  :Smile: 

danke

----------

## BufferOverflow

Nebenbei sei noch gesagt, dass Du mit dem Kommando "artsdsp <parameter>" vor dem eigentlichen Programmaufruf jedes Programm dazu zwingen kannst, arts zu nutzen.

----------

## ddanier

oder du stellst ein, dass artsd sich nach wenigen sekunden inaktivität beendet (z.b. 5 sekunden)

--> auch keine probleme mehr, weil meinstens kein arts läuft

----------

## BufferOverflow

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> oder du stellst ein, dass artsd sich nach wenigen sekunden inaktivität beendet (z.b. 5 sekunden)
> 
> --> auch keine probleme mehr, weil meinstens kein arts läuft

 

Was aber irgendwie muessig ist, auf etwas warten zu muessen...So nutzt man einheitlich den Soundserver, warum sollte man also artsdsp nicht nutzen?

Gruss

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Artsd ist was feines, aber wenn Du wirklich keine Probleme mehr

haben willst und nichts zusätzlich machen möchtest, dann nimm ALSA.

Es ist wirklich leicht zu installieren. Bei mir rennt ALSA wie geschmiert,

mit allen Programmen und für XMMS gibts ein ALSA-Plugin

(Paket: alsa-xmms).

Hier ist eine ausführliche Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## BufferOverflow

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Artsd ist was feines, aber wenn Du wirklich keine Probleme mehr
> 
> haben willst und nichts zusätzlich machen möchtest, dann nimm ALSA.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Du verwechselst den Soundtreiber ALSA mit dem Soundserver Arts. Natuerlich nutzt man auf einem Desktop-System einen Soundserver, damit sich die einzelnen Streams nicht in die Quere kommen. Dafuer ist er ja gemacht. Ob der Soundtreiber nun von ALSA oder OSS kommt, ist Arts ziehmlich egal.

Gruss

----------

